# remington 12 gauge



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i love my remmington 12 guage especially when i shoot the shells that kick really hard even though it hurts.anyone have a remmy 12 guage?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wingmaster 870, about 30 years old. It was my dad's shotgun. Also have a matching 20 gauge.

I've never experienced any pain while shooting mine, and kick is fairly minimal.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

well i was about 10 and my dad put in a heavy or full load shell and he actually had to put his hand on the back of the gun and i still had a 3 1/2 inch bruise on my shoulder for 3 weeks.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Big Buck,

Your dear old dad isn't to bright! That is a great way for a young kid to quit right off the bat. Pain isn't fun for anyone unless your a masochist. Tell dad I'm going to send him a supply of "smart pills" and a good kick in the butt for doing that to a young shooter!

Bob A.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

lol. but i shot it like 3 more times that day! i actually am glad he did it because im used to guns that have a decent kick to them!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I started of with a cap gun. Then a red ryder, then pa's .22, 1941 remington 550-1, it still shoots great, i aint good for accuracy without the scope but the gun never fails, then I started shooting his browning belgium classic but never used it for hunting other than starlings around the far, and this year I bought a remington 870. I only have a modified choke and it has fake wood stocks but I can get walnut for another 120, it costed 268 at walmart, I'm fifteen. I love Remmy.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bob Aronsohn said:


> Big Buck,
> 
> Your dear old dad isn't to bright! That is a great way for a young kid to quit right off the bat. Pain isn't fun for anyone unless your a masochist. Tell dad I'm going to send him a supply of "smart pills" and a good kick in the butt for doing that to a young shooter!
> 
> Bob A.


Year's ago, when I first started shooting a 12 guage, I got a hand me down from my grandpa. He had an old, nickle steel Model 12 and gave it to me when he moved to town. First time I shot that sucker was with a trap load and I thought it tore my arm off. I lived.

Later, when I started duck hunting with it, I got ahold of some old Super X magnum #2's. These were old, paper shells. You talk about something that would put a hit on you in that light, little, Model 12. Those babies would do it. Still, I lived. :beer: 
Good gunning,
Dan


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

bigbuck144-If your Remington kicks too much for you I would strongly recommend installing a Limbsaver recoil pad. When I put one on my Stoeger 2000 it made an unbelievable amount of difference. If I hadn't shot it before and after, I wouldn't have thought I was using the same shells! I even tipped the gun sideways the first shot to see if it had malfunctioned. I would Google up Limbsaver. I had my pad at my door in 3 days! Now that's service! These pads have dual enclosed air chambers and are designed to lessen muzzle jump, too. This is one great product, IMO.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

it doesnt even bother me anymore... it really didnt bother me when i first shot it. and hasnt bothered me since. :lol: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## madmedic32 (Sep 15, 2008)

ive been using remy guns my whole hunting life started with my model 700 .270 Custom gun built for my grandfather, handed to my father and will someday be either handed to my son or burried with me lol matters if i love my son as much as that gun (im kidding, and i dont have a son yet). then when i got married 3 years ago my wife asked me what i wanted for my birthday, i told her jokeingly i wanted a shotgun, she went out and got me "a pretty gun" turned out it was a remmy 870 express super mag. (SHE'S A KEEPER) only thing i have done is put a tatical stock on the gun, i love the pistol grip for shooting waterfowl but i will say the tatical stock isnt limb friendly. espically when your using 3.5" shells in it, i took my first goose with it and this year i took my first duck with it, i love remmy's


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Bought a 870 wingmaster about 20 years ago used. Haven't spent a penny on it besides a good cleaning after the end of the season. Can't buy a more reliable shotgun.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have used rem's my whole life aswell. i started shooting an old 870 wingmaster 20 ga. also i would shoot my dads 700 in 30-06 on occasion. in 05 i got a Model 870 SPS-T Camo Thumbhole for turkey. in 97 i bought my son an 870 express 12ga. and my next one will be a rem. hard to beat that much dependability. I have always wanted a bottom eject for reloading. so in 99 or 2000 i got a BPS 12ga and love it just as good as the rem. an 870 shucker is the most dependable gun ever made. 99% of law enforcement puts their life on it every day.

good luck with yours.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've been using 870's professionally for close to 30 years, and have hunted with them for probably 40. I've used them so long that even though I'm left handed, the manual of arms for a RH 870 is so ingrained that I cannot switch to a LH 870.

We not only have them as our standard patrol shotguns, but as Team Leader for the Regional High Risk Entry Team, I carry a Less Lethal 870 loaded with bean bag rounds.

I"ve used a lot of shotguns since the 60's, and IMO, the 870 is the best designed pump gun ever. It's simple, utterly reliable, and a chimp can be taught to break it down & maintain it. For it's simplicity, it's one of the best handling shotguns I've ever used.

I can't even say how many 870's I've owned over the years. Right now I have two, an 870 Super Mag XCR Waterfowl Edition and a Realtree camo 870 Super Mag Turkey Gun. My son's 870 Super Mag (black) is in the safe, awaiting his return from overseas.

The Turkey Gun serves as my "house gun". I have a 4 round side saddle in matching camo on it and it is stuffed to the gills with 4 buck. Woe to the coyote that tries to raid our chicken coops or the two legged varmint who tries to raid our home. I also have a 26" barrel in matching camo for this shotgun, so if need be all I have to do to hunt with it is swap the barrel and drop in a plug.

The XCR (Extreme Conditions Shotgun) is the shotgun I take when the hunting is going to be wet & muddy. It's essentially as waterproof as a firearm can be made. It can literally be completely immersed in crud water then allowed to drip dry with no corrosion issiues whatsoever.

I also hunt with a Browning BPS. The BPS is a great shotgun, but is heavier, far more complex, and much less easy to maintain than an 870.

Wished I had a quarter for all the semi-auto shotguns I've seen break down, when my 870's were still going strong...


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i have a Reminton model 31 that was passed on to me from my grandpa a few years ago it was manufactured in 1947 i think and i also have a 870 that just takes a beating and keeps coming back for more.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have used an 870 for slug hunting deer for 15 years, they are reliable, easy to clean, and brutally accurate. The gun has been through snow, mud, water, and thousands of tree groves and it just doesn't miss. It is as tight as the day I bought it.

I just replaced the factory stock with a sure shot stock, the sure shot comes with the supercell recoil pad. I would recommend this upgrade to any 870 owner.


----------

